# معدلات الاداء القياسية للعمال



## عمروعلى3 (19 سبتمبر 2006)

[align=center]ملف اكسيل
معدلات الاداء القياسية للعمال
الملف بالمرفقات
اتمنى الاستفادة[/align]


----------



## زيــــاد (19 سبتمبر 2006)

شكراً يا هندسة , الف شكر 

دمت سالماً ,,,,


----------



## aalmasri (20 سبتمبر 2006)

بوركت اخي عمرو, معلومات مهمة جدا خاصة عند ادارة المشاريع


----------



## AMSE (20 سبتمبر 2006)

مهندس عمرو.....
[align=center]لا تلعـــــــيق.[/align]


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (21 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا والتحميل جاري


----------



## yasnas76 (21 سبتمبر 2006)

بوركت اخي عمرو, معلومات مهمة جدا خاصة للمساعده في ادارة المشاريع


----------



## bilal_izaddin (21 سبتمبر 2006)

ممتاز موضوع مهم جدا لتقدير الكلف مقارنه بسرعه العمل


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (21 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا اخي عمرو علي والله هذه معلومات مهمه ولايستغني عنها اي مهندس ايا كان اختصاصه فبارك الله فيك والى مزيد من التألق .


----------



## العبد الفقير (21 سبتمبر 2006)

ملف هام وممتاز ولكن ما هي المعايير التي أستخدمت هل المعيار ، أم عن طريق الخبرة


العبد الفقير إلى رحمة الله الواسعة...

وتعر من ثوبين من يلبسهما*** يلقى الردى بمذمة وهوان
ثوب من الجهل المركب فوقه*** ثوب التعصب بئست الثوبان
وتحل بالانصاف أفخر حلة*** زينت بها الأعطاف والكتفان
واجعل شعارك خشية الرحمن مع*** نصح الرسول فحبذا الأمران

نونية ابن القيم

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=6821&d=1154074633


----------



## engrashed (28 سبتمبر 2006)

thank u very much for this expensive information mr/ Amr


----------



## descovery_2000 (28 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك اللة فيكم وجعلة اللة في ميزان حسناتكم
انت الشمعة المضية للمنتدى


----------



## عمروعلى3 (28 سبتمبر 2006)

اولا جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم



> ملف هام وممتاز ولكن ما هي المعايير التي أستخدمت هل المعيار ، أم عن طريق الخبرة



فى الحقيقة لا اعرف اخى الكريم فلست بصانع ذلك الملف
وانما عثرت عليه مع احد الاصدقاء فحبيت ان اضيفه هنا


----------



## النائف (28 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## عمروعلى3 (29 سبتمبر 2006)

الاخ الفاضل صاحب الرساله الخاصة
جزاك الله خيرا على التنويه


اخوانى
قد يكون هناك بعض الاخطاء فى هذه الورقه
حقيقة انا لا اعرف

ولكن هناك عضو فاضل راسلنى 
ارجوه ان يذكر لنا الخطأ وتصحيحه ان امكن


----------



## المهندس احمد سعد (25 مارس 2007)

*شكرااااا بكل الغات*

لوكنت اعلمها لكتبتها للمهندس عمرو علي علي هذا الملف الممتاز


----------



## eng_adel (25 مارس 2007)

مشكور اخوي المهندس عمرو 

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## وليد الدويك (26 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## HHM (14 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا 
الله يوفقك


----------



## HHM (14 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## newwave (14 أبريل 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية على هذا الملف !!!!!
ما مدى دقة المعلومة..الخبرة والتجربة اوو ؟


----------



## jamalq2006 (14 أبريل 2007)

شكرا يا اخي
كعلومات قيمة


----------



## labeeb (5 مايو 2007)

تسلم يالغالي
و مشكور على هذا المجهود 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## سيد طه محمد (5 مايو 2007)

تسلم يا بشمهندس جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mokh (6 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك 
مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## ateffahmy (7 مايو 2007)

لكن هذه المعدلات في مصر أما في دول الخليج فهي نصف هذه المعدلات تقريبا.


----------



## حماد جلال (28 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيكم وجعلة الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## abd83 (28 مايو 2007)

شكرااااااااااا
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دائرة العالم (20 ديسمبر 2007)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (26 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل عام وأنتم بخير
جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## اركان عبد الخالق (27 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا اخي الكريم:28:


----------



## maes (27 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا موضوع جدا رائع و مفيد في اعداد الجدول الزمني للمشروع


----------



## محمد السعيد 86 (8 يونيو 2008)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## medo84 (21 يوليو 2008)

thanks alot


----------



## mea (16 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا موضوع جدا رائع و مفيد للغاية


----------



## المهندس كولان (14 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي الكريم على المعلومة القيمة


----------



## kash (18 مايو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووورد


----------



## Al-Maher (18 مايو 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً على هذا الملف الرائع


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (18 مايو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمدالفرجاني2006 (19 مايو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك يابش مهندس*

الحمد لله الذي جعل لي لساناً ذاكراً، وقلباً شاكراً، 

وبدناً على البلاء صابراً، اللهم 

ما أصبح بي من نعمه أو بأحد من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك،


----------



## م / محسن صالح محمد (19 مايو 2009)

*تحيه وتقدير وشكر*

ربنا يباركلك مهندس عمرو على 3 ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## essamrn (19 مايو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## يحيى الأبرش (19 مايو 2009)

معلومات بالغة الأهمية شكرا بش مهندس
تقبل تحياتي واحترامي


----------



## alaa eldin farag (19 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ومن كتبها لة مثلة


----------



## فاجومى (29 يونيو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## احمد بتروجت (16 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا" ياأخ عمرو وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك

ويا ريت لو عندك حاجة لتعليم الاتوكاد


----------



## احمد عراق (16 أغسطس 2009)

جزيل الشكر الملف يحتاجه كل مهندس


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (16 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك علي المجهود


----------



## momoegph (16 أغسطس 2009)

الملف لا يحتوي علي اي معادلة قياسة يعني هو عبارة عن كلام بس بدون تطبيق


----------



## شهاب الدين (16 أغسطس 2009)

1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 شكر

بارك الله فيك

بارك الله لك


----------



## rwmam (16 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
والله معلومه حلوه ومهمه وتشكر عليها كثيرا


----------



## هديل السعودي (16 أغسطس 2009)

جزاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك الله خيرا
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## فاجومى (16 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبدالله كمال (3 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووورين


----------



## sniper1975 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررر ......جزاك الله كل خير .....مجهود رائع


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (3 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## عربي فقط (4 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا و جهدت مخلصا


----------



## force1 (23 أبريل 2010)

شكرا


----------



## kash (23 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على مراسلتى وتذكيرى بالموضوع ولك دائما تحياتى


----------



## asdnet36 (24 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------



## عبدالله رمضان ن (24 أبريل 2010)

ممتازززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز


----------



## eng.Mo3TaZ (24 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------



## أسامةأحمد (4 مايو 2010)

شكرااااا


----------



## ثروت عبد القادر (4 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا هذا مفيد


----------



## alanieng (4 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا للمجهود القيم


----------



## أسامةأحمد (24 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااا


----------



## deyaa_sa (16 يناير 2011)

شكرا ياهندسة


----------



## bes000 (27 مايو 2011)

انتا راجل عسسسسسسسسسسسسل


----------



## shuaa said (27 مايو 2011)

*شكرا*


----------



## ابورنيم (27 مايو 2011)

a;vh


----------



## abo-rwan (16 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير يا هندسة هنراجع الملف ونتكلم فى الاضافات والملاحظات باذن الله


----------



## asae (16 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عاشق السهر (28 ديسمبر 2011)

الف شكر لك جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك. وجاري التحميل


----------



## مهندس رواوص (28 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا​


----------



## ياسر أبو عمار (17 فبراير 2012)

الله يبارك لك ، و يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عطيةحسن (17 فبراير 2012)

الف شكر و ربنا يزيدك من علمه


----------



## m.w.a (17 فبراير 2012)

*Thanks*


----------



## asaleh2012 (17 فبراير 2012)

ملف رائع وبارك الله في صاحب هذا العمل ومن قام بنقله من باب نشر العلم لوجه الله


----------



## الطويل زايد (17 فبراير 2012)

والله بارك الله فيك , و الله لقيتها في الوقت الذي ابحث عنها فيه , بارك الله فيك 
بس سؤال مهم , هل الإنتاجية محسوبة على أساس عمالة مصرية ام هندية , لأن الفرق في الإنتاج واضح جدا بين هاتين الجنسيتين في العمل ( يعني العامل العربي ينتج أكثر )؟


----------



## konos (11 أغسطس 2012)

Thankssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ahme_1900 (12 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## hussam elden (3 ديسمبر 2012)

*سبحانك* *اللهم وبحمدك*
*أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت*
*أستغفرك وأتوب اليك*
*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© §¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ** ¤©§¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا* *ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية* *والمزيد من الابداع ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ مع تحيات* *حسام الدين ـــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© §¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©*
*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور*
*مشكوووووووووووووووور*
*سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك*
*أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت*
*أستغفرك وأتوب* *اليك*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*اللـــهـم ارزقــنى* *حـبــــــــــك*

*وحـــــب مــــــن يحـبــــــــــك*

*وحب كل عمل يقرب* *إلى حبك*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## hussam elden (3 ديسمبر 2012)

*سبحانك* *اللهم وبحمدك*
*أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت*
*أستغفرك وأتوب اليك*
*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© §¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ** ¤©§¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا* *ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية* *والمزيد من الابداع ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ مع تحيات* *حسام الدين ـــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© §¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©*
*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور*
*مشكوووووووووووووووور*
*سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك*
*أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت*
*أستغفرك وأتوب* *اليك*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*اللـــهـم ارزقــنى* *حـبــــــــــك*

*وحـــــب مــــــن يحـبــــــــــك*

*وحب كل عمل يقرب* *إلى حبك*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*


----------



## hussam elden (3 ديسمبر 2012)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*


----------



## hussam elden (3 ديسمبر 2012)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*


----------



## brngls (4 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخى​


----------



## eng_elsayed1 (4 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------

